# All You Need?



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm torn between some slick, fancy high-end .45 and this. I guess I'll have to shoot it again and see if it's enough. I've had it for 11 years and it has never jammed or even hesitated. I think if there were some emergency and I had to be out in the elements, this is probably what I would carry. Who knows?


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

To me that looks like all you need.........Oh and a battle rifle.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

if it has never jamed or hesitated then keep it - use it - don't ever sell it
if you want to spend a $1000 bucks get anything else
and there are a lot of polls and thought here on what to get


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Assuming it's reliable, all a 1911 needs is:

1. Sights you can see.

2. A trigger you can use.

3. A dehorning job (mainly if it's a carry gun).


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Good enough. Don't know how long I could go with that hammer though.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I think the only time I would carry this pistol is if I were carrying openly in some emergency situation, so I would be reliably armed. Being milspec this pistol has always been loose and easy shooting; and consistently reliable. It does have a polished ramp and it feeds hollow points, though I rarely use them.

So the hammer is not an issue with me, as I'll not be manipulating it, and it will not be snagging on the type of holster that I am using. I would like some better sights, like night sights, but I can also just paint the sights with some bright white stuff I have for that purpose. 

It has been in my safe in another house for a long time. I am happy to have it with me again, and I hope to fire it again soon.


----------

